# great north bike ride



## chonkers (8 Jul 2009)

hi
anybody doing the great north bike ride or done it in past. seahouse's to tynemouth.

sighned up for it for the chris lucas trust was hoping for bit of advice.

i'am using a rockhopper comp 09 would this bike be ok at min i do about 80mile a week on it or would i be better off by a road or hybird bike or just take chunky tyres off and replace with road tyres.

also how hard is it lol i know its not a race and can go at own pace but want to do it in a decent time 

any tips would be most helpful only been cycling again for 3 months and still finding my feet

thanks in advance for any advice 

ian


----------



## annedonnelly (9 Jul 2009)

chonkers said:


> hi
> anybody doing the great north bike ride or done it in past. seahouse's to tynemouth.
> 
> sighned up for it for the chris lucas trust was hoping for bit of advice.
> ...



Hi Ian,

I can't give you any advice, but I've signed up to do it too. I hope it's not too hard!

So far the furtherest I've done in a day is 45 miles but I'm hoping to get a couple of longer rides in before the big day.

Anne


----------



## chonkers (9 Jul 2009)

hi anne

most i have done in a day so far is 30 so defo need more miles i do 12 miles 5 days a week and go to gym so a little bit fit but guessing need to be a bit fitter for the day

cheers

ian


----------



## Fnaar (9 Jul 2009)

I'd have thought there will be plenty doing it on chunky tyres; possibly fit semi-slicks, which will make a difference... it's all on road, I think. I'm not doing it, but I know the route pretty well. I use semi-slicks on my mtb... use it then for commuting to work, and also trails/beachside tracks etc without needing to change tyres.


----------



## NormanD (10 Jul 2009)

I think I'll sign up for this too ... would be nice if we have a group of fellow cycle chatters riding together as one ... helping and encouraging the others in the group where needed.

you guys n girls up for that?

Norm


----------



## annedonnelly (10 Jul 2009)

NormanD said:


> I think I'll sign up for this too ... would be nice if we have a group of fellow cycle chatters riding together as one ... helping and encouraging the others in the group where needed.
> 
> you guys n girls up for that?
> 
> Norm



Great idea, Norm.

I'd love some help and encouragement! 

Anne


----------



## chonkers (10 Jul 2009)

Fnaar said:


> I'd have thought there will be plenty doing it on chunky tyres; possibly fit semi-slicks, which will make a difference... it's all on road, I think. I'm not doing it, but I know the route pretty well. I use semi-slicks on my mtb... use it then for commuting to work, and also trails/beachside tracks etc without needing to change tyres.



cheers Fnaar yea its all on road done the route loads of times in car lol as parents live in cresswell.my chunky tyres are starting to wear down now so will fit semi-slicks nearer the time.


cheers

ian


----------



## chonkers (10 Jul 2009)

NormanD said:


> I think I'll sign up for this too ... would be nice if we have a group of fellow cycle chatters riding together as one ... helping and encouraging the others in the group where needed.
> 
> you guys n girls up for that?
> 
> Norm



hi norm

yea i'am up for this mate the more the merrier

cheers

ian


----------



## NormanD (10 Jul 2009)

Ok its a deal ... I'll sign up right away 

Norm


----------



## chonkers (18 Jul 2009)

NormanD said:


> Ok its a deal ... I'll sign up right away
> 
> Norm




hi norm did you sign up for it got ur number yet

cheers

ian


----------



## Ben M (18 Jul 2009)

You'll make life a million times easier for yourself if you fit some narrow slick tyres.


----------



## chonkers (19 Jul 2009)

Ben M said:


> You'll make life a million times easier for yourself if you fit some narrow slick tyres.



thanks ben been thinking that myself now going off what people have said and would be cheaper than a new bike lol

cheers

ian


----------



## Ben M (19 Jul 2009)

chonkers said:


> thanks ben been thinking that myself now going off what people have said and would be cheaper than a new bike lol
> 
> cheers
> 
> ian



Indeed.

Also, if you can lock off your front fork to make it rigid, do that.


----------



## NormanD (20 Jul 2009)

> hi norm did you sign up for it got ur number yet
> 
> cheers
> 
> ian



Yes Ian I shall be there, I'll post up my details once I have things sorted out 

Let hope we can have a nice group of people riding together 
Norm


----------



## chonkers (21 Jul 2009)

Ben M said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Also, if you can lock off your front fork to make it rigid, do that.



yea i can to be honest they have been locked pretty much since i got it and find it a much smoother ride

cheers

ian


----------



## chonkers (21 Jul 2009)

NormanD said:


> Yes Ian I shall be there, I'll post up my details once I have things sorted out
> 
> Let hope we can have a nice group of people riding together
> Norm



well i will be there lol and talked my brother into it i will be there before 7.30 as long as my lift is ready early as u get a brekkie.

cheers

ian


----------



## NormanD (5 Aug 2009)

Ok after some initial problems I'm all signed up for this years event (waiting on snail mail for number ..ect..ect) so I can now confirm "I'll be there"

I've signed up for the early transport from the priory to seahouses so if anyone taking part has also done this, it would be nice to meet up there.

I'll be checking with the pedestrian tunnel control to see if the tunnel will be open and any lifts / elevators are switched on (only happens if a number of cyclist will be using the tunnel early) so I'll publish them details on here too.

If we can post our numbers to each other we'll know who to look out for or we can arrange a place at seashouses to meet up and cycle as a group 

Well training has been going good, but now I better up it abit more 

Norm


----------



## blazed (5 Aug 2009)

I just signed up. Great North Ride aint gonna know what hit it. Im gonna be coming atcha like a velocor rapture.


----------



## chonkers (5 Aug 2009)

NormanD said:


> Ok after some initial problems I'm all signed up for this years event (waiting on snail mail for number ..ect..ect) so I can now confirm "I'll be there"
> 
> I've signed up for the early transport from the priory to seahouses so if anyone taking part has also done this, it would be nice to meet up there.
> 
> ...



hi norm glad you sighed up mate i didnt sign up for the transport parents live in cresswell so getting dad to take me from there house my number is 227 we can sort out where to meet in seahouses 

cheers

ian


----------



## mik (6 Aug 2009)

Im signed up too...will be making the attempt on an old Nigel Dean tourace which like me is slightly rusty but is born again ( as the man in the LBS describes those who "have returned to the pedal") after many years of self denial


----------



## annedonnelly (6 Aug 2009)

NormanD said:


> I've signed up for the early transport from the priory to seahouses so if anyone taking part has also done this, it would be nice to meet up there.
> 
> Norm



Hi Norm,

I've signed up for the transport too, so I'll meet you at the Priory. 

Hopefully off for a training ride today.

Anne


----------



## blazed (6 Aug 2009)

Does anyone know what time the winner completed the course in last year?


----------



## addictfreak (6 Aug 2009)

Its not a race!


----------



## blazed (6 Aug 2009)

addictfreak said:


> Its not a race!


Yes and im sure there will be lots of people happy to poodle along at walking speed and stop every hour to eat some cake and have a sit down but there will also be lots of people who want to finish it as quick as possible.


----------



## NormanD (6 Aug 2009)

annedonnelly said:


> Hi Norm,
> 
> I've signed up for the transport too, so I'll meet you at the Priory.
> 
> ...



Excellent anne I shall see you there  .. think we'll need a list of who's attending too

Norm


----------



## addictfreak (6 Aug 2009)

blazed said:


> Yes and im sure there will be lots of people happy to poodle along at walking speed and stop every hour to eat some cake and have a sit down but there will also be lots of people who want to finish it as quick as possible.




If their riding near you, then they probably will!


----------



## blazed (6 Aug 2009)

addictfreak said:


> If their riding near you, then they probably will!



Just so long as they dont try and speak to me we wont have a problem. Since i wont be bringing a translator i doubt i will understand these northern types anyway.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2009)

blazed said:


> Just so long as they dont try and speak to me we wont have a problem. Since i wont be bringing a translator i doubt i will understand these northern types anyway.



And what happens if you need to speak to them "northern types" if you find yourself in a spot of bother?

Might want to change that line though
Velociraptor means "speedy thief"


----------



## blazed (7 Aug 2009)

classic33 said:


> And what happens if you need to speak to them "northern types" if you find yourself in a spot of bother?
> 
> Might want to change that line though
> Velociraptor means "speedy thief"


No it means dangerous ninja.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2009)

blazed said:


> No it means dangerous ninja.





See 
http://www.enchantedlearning.com/subjects/dinosaurs/facts/Velociraptor/


----------



## NormanD (8 Aug 2009)

I got my details through the mail this morning, I'm No:1677 and I shall be at the priory for around 6.30am for pick up to sea houses.

we'll arrange a list of the group before we gather for the event 

Norm


----------



## NormanD (14 Aug 2009)

Well time is ticking down to the event, not many training days left, I hope all attending have had good cycling sessions and are ready to have a good day out together.

Good luck all

Norm


----------



## lanternerouge (14 Aug 2009)

Hi, am thinking of doing this but a bit nervous, never cycled anywhere near that far before - is it too late to start training?

Am reasonably fit-ish. Also would be doing it on my scott sportster hybrid, would that be OK with slick tyres do you think?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## addictfreak (14 Aug 2009)

lanternerouge said:


> Hi, am thinking of doing this but a bit nervous, never cycled anywhere near that far before - is it too late to start training?
> 
> Am reasonably fit-ish. Also would be doing it on my scott sportster hybrid, would that be OK with slick tyres do you think?
> 
> Thanks for the advice!




I've not done this particular route but I understand its reasonably flat. If you have a descent level of fitness you will be ok just tag along with someone. The bike will be ideal for this route.


----------



## lanternerouge (14 Aug 2009)

Thanks AF... I am going to do a longer ride this weekend to see if I think I will cope! Eeek


----------



## walt (14 Aug 2009)

Hi all

Anyone done this before - is the start staggered in groups or mass release at 9am?

Thanks


----------



## NormanD (14 Aug 2009)

lanternerouge said:


> Hi, am thinking of doing this but a bit nervous, never cycled anywhere near that far before - is it too late to start training?
> 
> Am reasonably fit-ish. Also would be doing it on my scott sportster hybrid, would that be OK with slick tyres do you think?
> 
> Thanks for the advice!



you'll be fine and the bikes ideal too, were hoping to have a nice group of riders cycling together and help each other out where needed and I really dont think the pace is going to be flat out ... more like a leasure stroll in cycling terms with a number of rest stops on the way.



> walt	Hi all
> 
> Anyone done this before - is the start staggered in groups or mass release at 9am?
> 
> Thanks



I think it's a pretty much start when you like kind of event, its not a race to the finish, so I don't think you'll have too much to worry about at the start B)

Norm


----------



## walt (14 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the quick response Norm - I was wondering whether you could still get access to the start later than 9 or you need to get beyond a certain point before 9. Not a lot of roads in/out Seahouses and I believe about 2000 entrants expected.


----------



## addictfreak (14 Aug 2009)

I have done the old GNBR when it was in Gateshead and followed a circular route. I remember then it was started off in groups evry ten minutes or so.


----------



## annedonnelly (14 Aug 2009)

NormanD said:


> you'll be fine and the bikes ideal too, were hoping to have a nice group of riders cycling together and help each other out where needed and I really dont think the pace is going to be flat out ... more like a leasure stroll in cycling terms with a number of rest stops on the way.
> 
> Norm



Thank heaven for that. I reckon I can do the distance, but I had visions of everyone racing out of Seahouses and me pootling along getting further and further behind B)

Actually, I reckon there'll be some people who've hardly done any training at all, kids on mountain bikes and grannies on shoppers. It's supposed to be a family event, isn't it?

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## lanternerouge (14 Aug 2009)

That sounds more like it..!


----------



## NormanD (14 Aug 2009)

Theres a short film showing on the web site which will show what a good atmosphere the whole event is, you'll also notice its a pretty flat course too

http://www.greatnorthbikeride.com/Home/Index.html

Norm


----------



## lanternerouge (14 Aug 2009)

Norm, it looks great! Noticed the transport is sold out on the website - how would I get back?


----------



## NormanD (14 Aug 2009)

lanternerouge said:


> Norm, it looks great! Noticed the transport is sold out on the website - how would I get back?



I'm sure there'll be a lot of people returning back up to seahouses who will have space available for you and your bike, we can ask around, if not I'm sure we can organise something between now and then.

Norm


----------



## lanternerouge (14 Aug 2009)

Would be great if poss... I spose I should go ahead and book it...


----------



## lantern rouge (14 Aug 2009)

I thought I was Lantern Rouge - is there two of me?


----------



## lanternerouge (14 Aug 2009)

Non je ne crois pas! _Lanterne_ has an "e" on the end in French... so it's just grammar separating us! I must admit I was surprised I got to use that name!


----------



## lantern rouge (14 Aug 2009)

Mine must be the masculine version then!! (or at least the Teesside version!)

Anyhow welcome to the back of the back of the back of the peloton!

we could have some fun with this!

Kenny Van Hummel is god!


----------



## lanternerouge (14 Aug 2009)

KVH is an absolute legend! 

Bet I can ride slower than you can


----------



## blazed (16 Aug 2009)

Based on my last few rides im expecting to finish in 2 hours 10 minutes. The average for this ride i think is 5 hours 30 so i should be one of the top few. 

Does anyone know if at the start the higher your number the further back you have to be? I dont want to be stuck behind loads of fat northeners for any amount of time i guess im going to have to push through if thats the case.


----------



## annedonnelly (16 Aug 2009)

blazed said:


> Based on my last few rides im expecting to finish in 2 hours 10 minutes. The average for this ride i think is 5 hours 30 so i should be one of the top few.
> 
> Does anyone know if at the start the higher your number the further back you have to be? I dont want to be stuck behind loads of fat northeners for any amount of time i guess im going to have to push through if thats the case.



Blazed,

In that case why don't you start in Edinburgh? Give the rest of us a head start!!!


----------



## blazed (16 Aug 2009)

annedonnelly said:


> Blazed,
> 
> In that case why don't you start in Edinburgh? Give the rest of us a head start!!!



Fairplay isnt what im about. I just want to win, pick up my medal and get out of there. Maybe head into Newcastle and sample some Geordie poon before though.


----------



## A Nutter (17 Aug 2009)

Im giving this one a miss due to how out of shape I am this year. Let myself down but still waiting to hear from the surgeon about my foot


----------



## Fizzypigeon (17 Aug 2009)

I have done this ride for the last 3 years and it has been blessed with nigh-on perfect weather every time, so statistically its due for a wet and windy one this year. Hopefully the year the T shirts will be a better colour than the dark green, bright yellow or luminious dayglo orange of the last 3 years.


----------



## NormanD (18 Aug 2009)

A Nutter said:


> Im giving this one a miss due to how out of shape I am this year. Let myself down but still waiting to hear from the surgeon about my foot



Well I hope you manage to get everything sorted mate and you can join us next year 



> I have done this ride for the last 3 years and it has been blessed with nigh-on perfect weather every time, so statistically its due for a wet and windy one this year



Let's hope it remains like other years, as I hate getting me hair wet (Being bald myself)  ... No matter what the weather, I'm going to enjoy myself with AnneDonnnelly singing us a Queen song along the way "I want to ride my Bicycle" B)

12 days to go

Norm


----------



## annedonnelly (18 Aug 2009)

NormanD said:


> No matter what the weather, I'm going to enjoy myself with AnneDonnnelly singing us a Queen song along the way "I want to ride my Bicycle"



You wouldn't say that if you'd heard my singing!


----------



## Archie_tect (18 Aug 2009)

Just found this thread- when is it... have I missed it?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## NormanD (18 Aug 2009)

The GNBR is the 30th of this month and you can still sign up http://www.greatnorthbikeride.com/Home/Index.html but I believe all the transport (to seahouses before / after the event) has now been sold out

Norm


----------



## NormanD (18 Aug 2009)

annedonnelly said:


> You wouldn't say that if you'd heard my singing!



Oh well looks like it'll have to be "Agadoo do do push pineapples shake the tree" all the way then Anne


----------



## Archie_tect (18 Aug 2009)

NormanD said:


> The GNBR is the 30th of this month and you can still sign up



Thanks Norm- looks good!
Should be able to get a lift up there and then cycle back home after- 4 of us so hopefully we can get things sorted by then.
Chris


----------



## NormanD (18 Aug 2009)

Excellent Chris


----------



## NormanD (22 Aug 2009)

Not long now people ... I hope the training has gone well for you all ... I know I'm ready 

Norm


----------



## annedonnelly (23 Aug 2009)

I hope the wind's in the opposite direction next week.

Rode to Tynemouth first thing to check my timing for next week's pick-up. Head-wind all the way. Coming home was much more fun


----------



## mik (23 Aug 2009)

I had signed up for this but yesterday my wife who was going to pick what was left of me up in Blyth in the camper has broken her wrist and elbow in a cycling accident. So now I either drive up to seahouses from lancashire starting very early morning then do the run to blythe and then cycle back to seahouses before picking up the car and returning to Lancashire.. or.. returning the sponsership money back to those that have already paid and canceling the rest. Its only the second of these options that seem possible..ah well always next year


----------



## chonkers (23 Aug 2009)

annedonnelly said:


> I hope the wind's in the opposite direction next week.
> 
> Rode to Tynemouth first thing to check my timing for next week's pick-up. Head-wind all the way. Coming home was much more fun




i know what u mean anne rode to lighthouse today great going there was a bit hard coming home wind in face all the way.

my training seems to be going ok though doing about 100miles plus these past few wks only downside is they havent been on the same day they have been spread out 

cheers

ian


----------



## annedonnelly (24 Aug 2009)

mik said:


> I had signed up for this but yesterday my wife who was going to pick what was left of me up in Blyth in the camper has broken her wrist and elbow in a cycling accident. So now I either drive up to seahouses from lancashire starting very early morning then do the run to blythe and then cycle back to seahouses before picking up the car and returning to Lancashire.. or.. returning the sponsership money back to those that have already paid and canceling the rest. Its only the second of these options that seem possible..ah well always next year



That's a shame, mik. Hope your wife is OK soon - that sounds like a nasty break!


----------



## Corvette chic (26 Aug 2009)

he's got a lift back  i'm ok thanks so he'll be there as i will in a support capacity


----------



## NormanD (26 Aug 2009)

Corvette chic said:


> he's got a lift back  i'm ok thanks so he'll be there as i will in a support capacity



Thats great news Chic and I hope you make a speedy recovery by having Mike feeding you loads of tea and TLC. 

We'll see yous all on sunday and I hope we have a great day for all concerned 

Norm


----------



## Corvette chic (26 Aug 2009)

looking 4ward 2 it - what time u all setting off from seahouses? sry about text spk


----------



## annedonnelly (26 Aug 2009)

9ish, I think. Norm and I are being transported from Tynemouth at 7.00

We'll need to arrange a way to recognise each other at the start. Maybe those handy numbers that they've sent us...


----------



## Fnaar (1 Sep 2009)

I couldn't do the GNBR, but was sorry to note the death of one of the participants.. 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/tyne/8230292.stm


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Sep 2009)

Sorry Norm- I was looking forward to doing the GNBR but had to stay in Pont on Sunday to help sort out ancient aunty problems... so couldn't get up to Seahouses as a consequence. Happily she was OK.

Fnaar's sad news about the man that died must have been a shock for everyone involved.


----------



## NormanD (2 Sep 2009)

Archie_tect said:


> Sorry Norm- I was looking forward to doing the GNBR but had to stay in Pont on Sunday to help sort out ancient aunty problems... so couldn't get up to Seahouses as a consequence. Happily she was OK.
> 
> Fnaar's sad news about the man that died must have been a shock for everyone involved.



Not to worry mate and I hope your aunty has a speedy recovery ..theres always next year 

best wishes
Norm


----------



## Corvette chic (2 Sep 2009)

we couldn't make it on the day i ended up back in hospital with an infection  hope u had a good day norman


----------



## NormanD (2 Sep 2009)

Corvette chic said:


> we couldn't make it on the day i ended up back in hospital with an infection  hope u had a good day norman



I'm sorry to hear of your trip back to hospital .. I hope you make a speedy recovery ... theres always next year 

best wishes
Norm


----------



## Barrie_G (2 Sep 2009)

I'm considering doing this ride myself next year, I hope all those that took part enjoyed themselves, to one rather large gent riding a MTB I'd like to post the following

Out for my usual Sunday afternoon bike ride, had groups of riders doing the GNBR travelling in the opposite direction to me, a pair of riders riding side by side with other cyclists behind them, a car comes down the road in the same direction as the cyclists and pulls out to overtake, it looks like it's going to be a bit tight so I slow down a little, at this time one of the following group decides to overtake the two cyclists riding side by side without checking behind first, forcing the car driver to swerve right over onto my side of the road, thankfully I had just seconds earlier decided it was going to be a little too close for comfort anyway and had stopped and pulled into the curb, if I hadn't I really don't think that I'd be here typing this. 

To the cyclist the next time think before overtaking, it might not be just your life that you put in jeopardy.

To other members of the forum I appologise for making my first post so negative.


----------



## NormanD (2 Sep 2009)

Hi Barrie and welcome to the CC forums

Yes I'm afraid there were a number of cyclist who flouted the rules a little on the day ... One woman rode out to the center line of the road and wouldn't pull into the near side (when asked) to allow cars coming from behind a free passage, forcing them to overtake in the other lane into oncoming traffic ... this caused quite a bit of a tail back as cars left seahouses.

Myself and Anne passed the same three riders (twice after our short stop) riding three abreast and we were forced to overtake these in the opposite lane again.

Pure ignorance on the behalf of some people I'm afraid.

Norm

P.S Anne check out photo 4 here  http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/nort...part-in-great-north-bike-ride-72703-24572436/


----------

